# Kitchen pass for sunday where to go



## joelopee (Jun 7, 2012)

I HAVE 3 CHOICES TO FISH ON SUNDAY GOT MY KITCHEN PASS. JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS THOUGHT WOULD BE THE BEST PLACE TO FISH. MY CHOICES ARE SEABROOK FLATS, MOSES LAKE, MARSH BY BAYOU VISTA, AND OFFATS BAYOU BY THE AIRPORT. I AM KAYAKING OUT TO THESE SPOTS. LAUNCH SPOTS WOULD HELP ALSO. THANKS:spineyes:


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Check the weather for Sunday, it's a 40% chance of rain.


----------

